
Dr. Dre’s Beats by Dre Cost an Estimated $14 to Make - jcklnruns
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/05/08/apple-said-to-be-in-talks-to-buy-beats-for-3-2-billion/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=3&
======
mc_hammer
yea but you try to make them for $14 and see how nice they turn out man

what only banks and the government can overcharge us?

heres what 14$ gets you at lowes: 1 2x4", and 1 roll of copper wire. GL

~~~
smt88
1\. Even Apple doesn't get those kinds of margins on their products.

2\. Beats By Dre are garbage, and you can get much cheaper products that
perform much better. That's part of the irony here.

